# Changing Ring And Notifications On Its Own.



## apetoadapus (Nov 11, 2011)

So I have this annoying phone that automatically changes back to the stock notification and ringer after being plugged in to anything...computer or charger. Some times it happens and some times it doesn't. Occasionally shuts off at random as well.

Any ideas? I have a rooted sII on T-Mobile. It did both of these things before rooting.


----------

